# How long do they take ?



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

i was wondfering how long it would take a pregnant piranha to give birth .. i have one and his stomach is much bigger then the rests.. and its been like that for a month .. how lonmg would it take ?


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

till the fish swim out?


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

lol .. w/e you know what i ment


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Lector said:


> i was wondfering how long it would take a pregnant piranha to give birth .. i have one and his stomach is much bigger then the rests.. and its been like that for a month .. how lonmg would it take ?
> [snapback]1194965[/snapback]​


ITs a little more then that, they dont "give birth". Basically female piranha always have eggs present. The right water chemistry, tempature, food availability...etc..will get the fish in the mood to spawn.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

if your fish are only 4" they probably arent ready to breed yet. your fish might have something wrong with it. please post a pic.
wes


----------

